# Another Brit moving to Spain!



## mark kensley (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi all, after months of planning, we are finally in a position to move to Spain. We are still undecided between the surrounding areas of Benidorm or Torremolinos. We have to make a decision soon as we're travelling to Spain at the beginning of June to make a final choice and find a 6 month rental to begin with. Any help that can be given would be really appreciated, any comments from anyone living in these areas and advise on letting agents would be really helpful. We're in our 50's and would like too be near to other expats, thanks in anticipation of any answers


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you researched health care, residency , tax implications?
Sorry if you already have, but some post on here and haven't done any of the above, which are the priority really


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Have you researched health care, residency , tax implications?
> Sorry if you already have, but some post on here and haven't done any of the above, which are the priority really


that would be because for some posters, joining the forum is their first step - & there's nothing wrong with that


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mark kensley said:


> Hi all, after months of planning, we are finally in a position to move to Spain. We are still undecided between the surrounding areas of Benidorm or Torremolinos. We have to make a decision soon as we're travelling to Spain at the beginning of June to make a final choice and find a 6 month rental to begin with. Any help that can be given would be really appreciated, any comments from anyone living in these areas and advise on letting agents would be really helpful. We're in our 50's and would like too be near to other expats, thanks in anticipation of any answers


:welcome:

I'm about 45 mins or so from Benidorm, but apart from day trips don't know it too well....

if you take a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html there's a section about renting with links to various national rental websites - at the very least they'll give you an idea of what's available & at what price  


have a read of various recent threads & let us know more about what you're looking for, as far as living in Spain is concerned


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

mark kensley said:


> Hi all, after months of planning, we are finally in a position to move to Spain. We are still undecided between the surrounding areas of Benidorm or Torremolinos. We have to make a decision soon as we're travelling to Spain at the beginning of June to make a final choice and find a 6 month rental to begin with. Any help that can be given would be really appreciated, any comments from anyone living in these areas and advise on letting agents would be really helpful. We're in our 50's and would like too be near to other expats, thanks in anticipation of any answers


Mark, 

Don't let me run your life and here's my tuppenceworth.

I don't know if you want your six months recce to start in June. If this is the case you will be paying top dollar for rentals during June, July, August and even into September. I suggest you return in October and some things will be on your side i.e. cheaper long term rentals (€550 per month for a 2 bedroom apartment centrally located in a good resort). Furthermore, Real Estate Agents want to sell and prices will be cheaper come October. Wherever you decide to live you will get a better knowledge of the area in the off season. And do not confine your thinking to one area; travel along the coast (or inland) and over six months you will have no difficulty in seeing what is available.

So my advice:- Ensure you don't leave your brains behind at the departing airport, keep your eyes and ears open. Use your brain too. Be careful of Real Estate Agent Speak (most of whom could not tell the full truth even to their mother and to day is Mother's Day). Best of Luck.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We live in El Campello and are 30 minutes by tram from Benidorm. We go there a lot for shopping etc.

El Campello is still very Spanish although there are expats here from various countries including UK. There is even an English Speaking Club.

The beaches are some of the best in Spain, there is an excellent tram service to Alicante to the South and Benidorm to the north with a connection by train up to Denia.

We are less than 30 minutes drive on the motorway from Alicante airport

We live outside El Campello itself, right by a quiet bay with a sandy beach less than 200 yards away.

Do have a look at El Campello and the surrounding area


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Leper said:


> to day is Mother's Day). Best of Luck.


Not it isn't, Mothers' day isn't until May - the month of María. Fathers' day is next Thursday (19th March) - St Joseph's day.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

All depends on who your Mother is really. If we include the Spanish one then there would be 3 of them this year.

That said we should all treat every day as mothers day, we only have one of them after all.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Not it isn't, Mothers' day isn't until May - the month of María. Fathers' day is next Thursday (19th March) - St Joseph's day.


Today IS Mothering Sunday, Uk version, the one Expats celebrate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Today IS Mothering Sunday, Uk version, the one Expats celebrate.


Well I was clearly informed by my kids this morning that since I've been a mother in Spain longer than I was a mother in the UK, I have to wait for Spanish mother's day 

They'd forgotten - but then they don't mix with Brits so unless I reminded them, which I didn't, they weren't going to remember - so that was how they wriggled out of it


Roll on May


----------



## mark kensley (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks very much, really informative! Do you have any idea what the price of rental is in your area, am looking for a 2 bed apartment for around 6 months, thanks in advance


----------



## mark kensley (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks very much, really informative, can anyone recommend an agent we could go see in June? Our Spanish is limited (we're both learning), all of this is new to us so any help/advice would be really useful and much appreciated


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Not it isn't, Mothers' day isn't until May - the month of María. Fathers' day is next Thursday (19th March) - St Joseph's day.


Don't know about Spain, UK, Texas, Japan, Nothampton, Syria or even Bhutan. Today is Mothers Day in Ireland. 1.5 million mothers can't be wrong! Wake Up! Baldilocks.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Baldy is saying that Mother's Day is in May, and is referring to the Spanish one, but to the thousands of Expats in Spain we celebrate Mothering Sunday today, as in UK


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> Baldy is saying that Mother's Day is in May, and is referring to the Spanish one, but to the thousands of Expats in Spain we celebrate Mothering Sunday today, as in UK


You really mustn't be so quick to generalize!

As an expat living in Spain, we follow the Spanish traditions so Mothers day is in May and fathers day is next Thursday.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You really mustn't be so quick to generalize!
> 
> As an expat living in Spain, we follow the Spanish traditions so Mothers day is in May and fathers day is next Thursday.


I got away with having two for years - alas no more


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I bet most expats follow the tradition of the UK when they move out here .
Perhaps after living here many years they may adopt Spanish Mother and Father days, but it's ingrained in a lot of people


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> I bet most expats follow the tradition of the UK when they move out here .
> Perhaps after living here many years they may adopt Spanish Mother and Father days, but it's ingrained in a lot of people


when you have kids in school you have no choice but to adopt the Spanish days - they will come home from school with a hand-made fathers day pressie when you think it should be mothers day & pretty much vice versa

also, when we first came it was nigh-on impossible to get UK cards for any occasion

& of course not all of us live in areas where there are lots of Brits so might still find it difficult


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> I bet most expats follow the tradition of the UK when they move out here .
> Perhaps after living here many years they may adopt Spanish Mother and Father days, but it's ingrained in a lot of people


.... we don't all live in BritVille though


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

extranjero said:


> I bet most expats follow the tradition of the UK when they move out here .


What ever gives you that idea?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

No need to sneer!
Is someone comes to live in Spain they are hardly likely to tell their children in the UK not to send a card for Mothering Sunday, are they?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> What ever gives you that idea?


I think most Expats follow their own countries customs and traditions to a point, be it the UK or any other country. Muslims tend to bring their own traditions with them. But in the end its very much a mix n match thing. I used to get two mothers days when we lived in Spain and two christmases (counting three kings) 
jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Today IS Mothering Sunday, Uk version, the one Expats celebrate.


Or not, in my case. My son and I discussed this some years ago and decided that since 'Mothering Sunday' is in the UK a wholly non-traditional excuse for spending money, rather like those festivals like Easter and Christmas, that once had meaning, we would ignore it.

Mother's Day, Father's Day....soon there will be a Step-Father's Day, Grandparent's Day, Nice Couple Next-Door Day....
AS Pazcat says, you don't need a 'special' sugary, sentimental day to think about or remember your mother.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> No need to sneer!
> Is someone comes to live in Spain they are hardly likely to tell their children in the UK not to send a card for Mothering Sunday, are they?


of course they won't - but I'd be willing to bet that most of those who come as a family adopt the Spanish day - maybe _as well as_ the UK one, as I did  

odd thing - when we moved here I couldn't get a mother's day card in March, to send to my mother in the UK - she was really upset - even though I had arranged for flowers to be delivered

this despite my brother living in Australia had been sending cards on the Aussie mothers day in May, for several years, & her being fine with that

for some reason she just couldn't accept that Spain had the same day as Aus, not the same as the UK


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The Spanish day is different to the Australian day, at least it is this year. I couldn't say if it's like Easter and occasionally clashes. The French day is different again.

So at the moment we really remember(or try to at least) the Australian one for my Mum and the French one for my wife and her parents.
As it has been mentioned though as soon as the kids start doing their projects my wife will likely get two days.

It's messy.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Or not, in my case. My son and I discussed this some years ago and decided that since 'Mothering Sunday' is in the UK a wholly non-traditional excuse for spending money, rather like those festivals like Easter and Christmas, that once had meaning, we would ignore it.
> 
> Mother's Day, Father's Day....soon there will be a Step-Father's Day, Grandparent's Day, Nice Couple Next-Door Day....
> AS Pazcat says, you don't need a 'special' sugary, sentimental day to think about or remember your mother.


Mothering Sunday is a Church festival, not a commercial one


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

extranjero said:


> Mothering Sunday is a Church festival, not a commercial one


You'd never know it !! The shops and the TV commercials are full of it!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I'm afraid my mother (who lives in the UK) expects a card on the English mother's day. They don't sell them here so I usually send her a home-made one, but this year I forgot.  So I sent her an animated e-card on Sunday morning and that seems to have done the trick, at least she hasn't rung up to give me an earbashing like last time.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Mothering Sunday is a Church festival, not a commercial one


Really....??Like Christmas and Easter??? I always wondered why churches were packed, standing room only...


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> .... we don't all live in BritVille though


Hi - you're right, but some of us still have mothers who do live in the UK, mine included....so, the British '_Mothers' Day'_ was celebrated yesterday by my family, albeit with certain cards and gifts winging their way into London from Andalucía, Spain..!

My own mum is now 91 years old and still advises me, every year, to ''Save your money -no need to waste it on cards and flowers for me !'' 

Weirdly, however, she's always thrilled to bits when her bouquet arrives - and she loves to read, thoroughly, every single word written inside her card...! 

_'Mothers (of all nationalities..) Rule OK!_' 

Saludos,
G.C.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Mothering Sunday is a Church festival, not a commercial one


As is any special Spanish day ie not Halloween etc which are commercial imports.
This Thursday for example is San Jose = Father's Day = day off!


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Mother's Day, Father's Day....soon there will be a Step-Father's Day, Grandparent's Day, Nice Couple Next-Door Day....
> AS Pazcat says, you don't need a 'special' sugary, sentimental day to think about or remember your mother.


There is a Grandparents day, in the Uk it started in 1988 by Age Concern, in Poland I think it was celebrated in 1965 National Grandparents Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As is any special Spanish day ie not Halloween etc which are commercial imports.
> This Thursday for example is San Jose = Father's Day = *day off!*


Not a day off in Andalucia!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SandraP said:


> There is a Grandparents day, in the Uk it started in 1988 by Age Concern, in Poland I think it was celebrated in 1965 National Grandparents Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


OK...so maybe we should start a Grumpy Old Immigrants Living in Spain Day (GOILS Day), Bloody-Minded Old ***** Day, Rhodesian Ridgebacks Day, Cane Corso/Labrador/Retriever/Any Name of Dog You Care to Add Day....
There's a mint of dosh to be made there as millions would jump on the bandwagon.
And oh boy, we could design some wonderful themed cards...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kalohi said:


> Not a day off in Andalucia!


It is here and we are in Andalucía.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> It is here and we are in Andalucía.


Maybe your town, but not Andalucía as a whole. These are the places which get a day off:



> San José en España
> 
> San José 2015 será día festivo en las* Comunidades de Madrid, Melilla, Región de Murcia, Navarra, País Vasco, Extremadura, Galicia, las dos Castillas y Comundad Valenciana. *Especial relevancia tiene San José en la ciudad de Valencia, de la que es patrono y al que están vinculadas las célebres fiestas locales de Las Fallas.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Maybe your town, but not Andalucía as a whole. These are the places which get a day off:


I know but I was just stressing the point contra the blanket statement "not in Andalucía".


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> I know but I was just stressing the point contra the blanket statement "not in Andalucía".


And I was just stressing that it's_ not_ a public holiday in Andalucía (unless you happen to live in a town whose patron saint is San José).


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> OK...so maybe we should start a Grumpy Old Immigrants Living in Spain Day (GOILS Day), Bloody-Minded Old ***** Day, Rhodesian Ridgebacks Day, Cane Corso/Labrador/Retriever/Any Name of Dog You Care to Add Day....
> There's a mint of dosh to be made there as millions would jump on the bandwagon.
> And oh boy, we could design some wonderful themed cards...


There is a Children's Day in South Korea which is quite lovely. Mind you they also have Peppero Day which is a whole day dedicated to those breadsticks things that are half dipped in chocolate. Its on 11/11! You can buy them here and my kids are carrying on with their Korean tradtions! 
So maybe Grumpy Old **** Day (or whatever it was!) isn't entirely out of the question?! 
I don't buy into any of it! But each to their own!


----------

